# Smashed drivers side wing mirror - HELP!



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Some !*&%x , (kind soul) has managed to smash my drivers side wing mirror glass. Can anyone tell me a quick way of secureing the glass so that I can still use the van? It might take a while to source a replacemet mirror/ glass as it is a 1985 Renault Trafic!
This on top of the washing machine turning its toes up yesterday with a load of dog bedding in it!!!!!!

Any help would be appreciated.

Chris & Tilly 
:x :x :x :evil:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/49xx35n

£22.99

:twisted:


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

ToffeApple said:


> Some !*&%x , (kind soul) has managed to smash my drivers side wing mirror glass. Can anyone tell me a quick way of secureing the glass so that I can still use the van? It might take a while to source a replacemet mirror/ glass as it is a 1985 Renault Trafic!
> This on top of the washing machine turning its toes up yesterday with a load of dog bedding in it!!!!!!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Try your local motor factors/ accessory shop, they may have one in stock.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

A temporary fix would be to go into Halfords and by any random replacement mirror glass, the biggest that will fit the frame. Then glue it in with No More Nails. They only cost a tenner or so.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Halfords, they have a selection of glass of differing shapes that will stick over your broken mirror, I put one on a car and left it on for several MOTs, it was the MOT tester who sent me to them.
Take the vehicle to them if you can the one I used allowed me to take several mirrors outside to try.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

SNAP!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the very swift response. What a brilliant bunch you are! Amazing forum with lots of helpful people. 

Trevor - I've already Googled but it's an '85 van and nothing really useful came up. 

Kartman, Clodhopper2006 and Bob23 - all good suggestions and many thanks. 
Strange how the brain goes into reverse when something like this happens - I was too busy consigning the nameless so-and-so to a very hot place!! 

Will give Halfords a go tomorrow. 
Already ordered new washing machine. Wonder what the third thing will be??? 

Chris & Tilly. 


   :wink:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

My google link gave this:

Renault Traffic 1988-1995 Drivers Side Wing Mirror Glass
£22.99 including VAT & Free UK Delivery*
Model: AGL948
This is a self adhesive replacement wing mirror glass for the Renault Traffic 1988-1995. This can be used if your existing wing mirror glass has been cracked. The mirror glass has a double sided sticky pad attached to the back. All you do is peel off the cover and stick onto the existing cracked mirror glass, or, if the glass has come off but there is a flat surface, you can stick it onto that.
-Self adhesive
-Designed to be stuck onto existing wing mirror glass which is cracked
-Adhesive is very strong
PLEASE NOTE: IF THE BASE PLATE THE FLAT GLASS STICKS ONTO HAS BEEN DAMAGED, YOU WILL NEED A MIRROR GLASS WITH BASE PLATE. PLEASE CHECK OUR SITE.

Did you find it?


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Trevor,

Yes thanks I found it but this is for a 1988-1995 van and mine is a 1985. Bit expensive if it doesn't fit.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Make a template from brown paper, take it to your local glass repair place they will cut you one far cheaper than anywhere else. (Renault traffic mirror complete from Renault dealers £80 four years ago!) Stick it on with No Nails!


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Doh, why didn't I think of that mojomc. Senile decay is stting in!!!!!!

Many thanks!

Chris & Tilly.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

> Senile decay is stting in!!!!!!
> 
> Along with my ability to spell a simple word!


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a quick update on my mangled mirror! (Well. the vans' mirror! I'd look silly wearing a wing mirror!)

Spoke to Halfords on Wednesday, gave my Reg. No. & the very helpful lad looked up in his book of words and found the stick-on mirror I needed. Ordered it for me and it arrived today. Now just need it to stop raining so that I can fix it on!

He told me that for MOT purposes, they will allow up to 4 stick-on mirrors before it becomes a fail item. Worth knowing that.

Again thanks for all your swift and helpful advise.

Chris & Tilly.


----------

